# Changing Times



## JustBonee (Sep 12, 2013)

A new trend has started .. "Take your Parents to Work Day"... 

"Bring In Your Parents Day will take place on Nov. 7 at LinkedIn’s offices in 14 countries, including the U.S., U.K., Australia, and Hong Kong."


> LinkedIn spokesperson Danielle Restivo says the day will include presentations, tours, and question-and-answer sessions.





> . Restivo says the idea occurred to her because her mother and grandmother didn’t understand what she did for a living. LinkedIn then conducted a global survey of more than 16,000 adults and found that one-third of parents have a hard time understanding what their child does for work.



.. Should be interesting.

http://www.businessinsider.com/linkedin-launches-take-your-parents-to-work-day-2013-9


----------



## Diwundrin (Sep 12, 2013)

My mother would have had a coronary if she'd seen where I worked on the night shift, it was like 'the Bronx' after dark!  :rofl:

Had to step over drunks and run the gauntlet of homeless panhandlers just to get from the car and into the place.  
It's far better that she never knew that those security escorts and safety surveillance cameras where all figments of my imagination to keep her from worrying.


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 12, 2013)

Diwundrin said:


> My mother would have had a coronary if she'd seen where I worked on the night shift, it was like 'the Bronx' after dark!  :rofl:
> 
> Had to step over drunks and run the gauntlet of homeless panhandlers just to get from the car and into the place.
> It's far better that she never knew that those security escorts and safety surveillance cameras where all figments of my imagination to keep her from worrying.




Oh, dear!  .. glad that part of your life is over, huh? ...  GADS!


----------



## Diwundrin (Sep 12, 2013)

Glad doesn't even come close. 


 Didn't bother me greatly when I was a big fit younger girl but the 'wildlife' was changing from the pififul to the menacing in later years, and I was getting slower, so yep, more than glad to go.


----------



## That Guy (Sep 12, 2013)

Darn.  Wish I could have done that while my dad was still alive.  Not quite like when he would take my to the base and let me sit in the fighters.  But, still I think he would have found in interesting.


----------

